# Hand-Milking-Machine (I'm thinking about getting one)



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Hi Everyone...
I need your advice please...

Does anyone have any experience/advice (now or in the past) with Hand-Milking-Machines..?

I am thinking about getting a hand-milking-machine but, have NO IDEA of which one to get. As with anything, once you pull it up on the internet, there are way too many options and it gets very confusing (to me), very quickly. (headsmash) I liked one that I saw...it looks like you hook it up to both teats and used via a hand-pump that is hooked to a mason jar...simple enough but, not sure if it's the right one or will hold up over time. What do you think..?









The reason I think I want to get one is because I have one doe (Sue) that is *very* hard for me to milk. Her teats are about an inch long and as big around as a pencil (see pic)...they point ever so slightly to the side (towards her inner thigh) and, they have a slight curve at the tip which means that I have to milk her quite differently than my other doe (Agnes). I usually have milk hitting my hand and running down my arm instead of going into the bucket AND...I can't say that I am 100% certain that I am milking out her all the way because of how awkward it can be. I don't want to give her any 'drying-up' signals or cause any damage to her teats because of my lack of milking skills. (make sense..?)

She is a First Freshener and I am hoping her teats develop a bit more when she freshens again next spring. (I'd like to hear your thoughts on this too...will her teats get better as she gets older..?)

~ Hope ~


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

My personal experience with those types of milking "machines" is that they aren't the best with small teats and tiny orifices. You can certainly try it but you need to find a way to make it pulse. Just suction on the teat will ruin them.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree. After I broke my shoulder, I wanted to be able to continue milking and caring for my goats best I could once the bone healed. I tried a friends Dansha Farms electric pump to see if I liked it..I didn't. Like Karen said the continued suction can ruin teats over time. I tried the EZ milker and WOW..it had way too much suction IMO. I read its great for colostrum collection. I am now Im able to hand milk, strength is building  And I will stick with that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

For your girl pictured, while milking one side use your other hand to lift the middle up a bit to bring the teats inward, do karate chop style lol...a bit of a pain but may help some. For my tiny teat girls I have my teen daughter with tiny hands milk them. She's patient.


----------



## cristina-sorina (May 4, 2018)

I second happybleats Dansha farms milker review. I bought one off my friend and I did not like it at all. 

After much deliberation, research and seeing some milkers (some high end ones) in action I've come to my own personal conclusion that for my own purposes they're not really worth it. Even with high priced ones you still need to strip at the beginning and finish milking out the last bit at the end if you want to do a thorough job. 

If you don't mind my asking when did your doe freshen? I see what you mean about her teats, they look like they'd be very difficult to milk. 

When I had issues milking my first freshners the thought crossed my mind to pull out my medela breast pump and see if that would help me out...never actually went through with it but that does have a pulsing action.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

ksalvagno said:


> My personal experience with those types of milking "machines" is that they aren't the best with small teats and tiny orifices. You can certainly try it but you need to find a way to make it pulse. Just suction on the teat will ruin them.


Thank you Karen! 
I don't want to try anything that could potentially damage her teats or make the milking experience unpleasant for her. ('cause if she's not happy....she makes sure everyone knows it)


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> I agree. After I broke my shoulder, I wanted to be able to continue milking and caring for my goats best I could once the bone healed. I tried a friends Dansha Farms electric pump to see if I liked it..I didn't. Like Karen said the continued suction can ruin teats over time. I tried the EZ milker and WOW..it had way too much suction IMO. I read its great for colostrum collection. I am now Im able to hand milk, strength is building  And I will stick with that.


Hi Cathy...
Thanks for the info. I must say that I am very disappointed that there doesn't seem to be an easier way to milk her without running the risk of damaging her teats. I just hope I don't hurt them either.

Glad your shoulder is recuperating.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> For your girl pictured, while milking one side use your other hand to lift the middle up a bit to bring the teats inward, do karate chop style lol...a bit of a pain but may help some. For my tiny teat girls I have my teen daughter with tiny hands milk them. She's patient.


LOL...LOL...LOL...
That sounds like it might help position them better (and I will give it a try) but, I was laughing because she can be a naughty goat on the stand. Just when I relax and let my guard down because she's doing so well...boom...there goes the milk-pail. (I usually have to hold on to the pail with one hand while milking with the other)


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

This may or may not help you. But gracie has not so big teats and i do not have small hands. The trick is to not try use all of your fingers. I was almost done milkin when i remembered your post. But i kinda slow down and show at the beginnin and end how i put and use my hands on her.

Please overlook my nasty lookin nails. Lol! I have been cannin this week and my eczema riddled hands soak up everything and it stays forever no matter how much i scrub. So i promise they are clean. Lol!


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

cristina-sorina said:


> I second happybleats Dansha farms milker review. I bought one off my friend and I did not like it at all.
> 
> After much deliberation, research and seeing some milkers (some high end ones) in action I've come to my own personal conclusion that for my own purposes they're not really worth it. Even with high priced ones you still need to strip at the beginning and finish milking out the last bit at the end if you want to do a thorough job.
> 
> ...


Hi Cristina...
I am getting the message that a milking machine may be more trouble and risk than a beneficial tool. I was hoping an auto-milker would be easier on her (and me) but, after reading what everyone has to say...now I'm thinking NOT.

Sue freshened on May 9 (twins)...the pic I posted, when I started this thread, was a few days after she kidded and her teats have not gotten any bigger than they are in the pic. They feel tiny in my hand and I have to milk her with two fingers. (thumb and pointer...no room for any more fingers than that...uggh)

I never would have thought about trying a breast-pump...wonder if it would work. (hmmm)


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> This may or may not help you. But gracie has not so big teats and i do not have small hands. The trick is to not try use all of your fingers. I was almost done milkin when i remembered your post. But i kinda slow down and show at the beginnin and end how i put and use my hands on her.
> 
> Please overlook my nasty lookin nails. Lol! I have been cannin this week and my eczema riddled hands soak up everything and it stays forever no matter how much i scrub. So i promise they are clean. Lol!


Hi Sfgwife...
Thanks for the video! I can only use two fingers (thumb and pointer) when I milk her...no room for any more. I noticed that you put your 'squeeze' fingers up on her udder a little bit when you milk...I have to do that too. Even doing that, I usually end up with milk running down my hand and arm (so frustrating)...which is why I thought a hand-milker 'machine' would be a better way to go but, after hearing from everyone and not seeing anyone say that they are a good idea, I'm thinking I just need to 'buck-up' and keep milking by hand.

LOL...I can't judge anyone's hands. I have been grouting our kitchen tiles this week and, between the grout and all of the hand-washing...my hands look HORRIBLE right now! I could never be a hand model.


----------



## Sfgwife (Feb 18, 2018)

HMNS said:


> Hi Sfgwife...
> Thanks for the video! I can only use two fingers (thumb and pointer) when I milk her...no room for any more. I noticed that you put your 'squeeze' fingers up on her udder a little bit when you milk...I have to do that too. Even doing that, I usually end up with milk running down my hand and arm (so frustrating)...which is why I thought a hand-milker 'machine' would be a better way to go but, after hearing from everyone and not seeing anyone say that they are a good idea, I'm thinking I just need to 'buck-up' and keep milking by hand.
> 
> LOL...I can't judge anyone's hands. I have been grouting our kitchen tiles this week and, between the grout and all of the hand-washing...my hands look HORRIBLE right now! I could never be a hand model.


So what about puttin more of your hand on her udder? Because i really am only usin two finger mostly to milk her if you look closely. My middle and ring. The thumb is just the "holding" spot... or to me at least. Leavin only your pinky and possibly the ring finger to do the work. You dont have to actually squeeze with all of your hand. . Or try using your other hand completely to milk each side. Or milk from behind. The last two ways your hand is not touching so much to act like a funnel.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Sfgwife said:


> So what about puttin more of your hand on her udder? Because i really am only usin two finger mostly to milk her if you look closely. My middle and ring. The thumb is just the "holding" spot... or to me at least. Leavin only your pinky and possibly the ring finger to do the work. You dont have to actually squeeze with all of your hand. . Or try using your other hand completely to milk each side. Or milk from behind. The last two ways your hand is not touching so much to act like a funnel.


Funny you should say that...
I usually sit on her left side and milk (with my right hand) her left teat from behind her leg and her right teat from underneath her belly. Those are the only positions that I have found (so far) that keep the majority of the milk going in the bucket and not down my arm. I have been practicing using my left hand to milk but...so awkward...definitely need more practice. I usually milk with the right and hang on to the milk pail with the left hand.


----------



## healthyishappy (Mar 6, 2019)

My doe has a 3 quart udder and she has small teats. I literally milk her udder not her teats. It stresses out my fingers too much if I milk only her teats.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

healthyishappy said:


> My doe has a 3 quart udder and she has small teats. I literally milk her udder not her teats. It stresses out my fingers too much if I milk only her teats.


Hi Nathan...
Wow...a 3 quart udder! Does she give you that much milk..? My girls are Nigerian Dwarfs and give me about 8 - 10 ounces (each) per milking.

I'd love to see what you mean about "milking her udder" and how you do it...I've never heard of that method and I can't really get a clear picture in my head of it being done that way. Very interesting tho'. My hand starts cramping about halfway thru milking Sue (aka: Pencil Teats) and I have to stretch it out a few times while milking.

Is this your doe's First Freshening..? I have heard from a couple of people that the teats will develop a little more as they get older and have more babies but...I don't have any personal experience to confirm that. What do you think..?


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

I wouldn't use any of the cheap suction only milking machines out there there is no pulsating action and as others have stated you can damage the udders.

You can build your own pulsating milker for under $300 but for only one goat it honestly wouldn't be a time saver as you'd spend more time cleaning the lines and bucket than it saves in milking.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

ScottE said:


> I wouldn't use any of the cheap suction only milking machines out there there is no pulsating action and as others have stated you can damage the udders.
> 
> You can build your own pulsating milker for under $300 but for only one goat it honestly wouldn't be a time saver as you'd spend more time cleaning the lines and bucket than it saves in milking.


Hi ScottE...
Thanks for the input. I was hoping that one of the machines would be the 'easy' answer but, thanks to all of the advice from everyone, I have decided to 'suck it up' and continue milking her by hand.  It is not worth it at all (to me) to use one if they can cause damage to her teats and udder. Curious to know if the teats will develop more as she gets older and has more babies (this was her first freshening)...do you know anything about that..?


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

happybleats said:


> For your girl pictured, while milking one side use your other hand to lift the middle up a bit to bring the teats inward, do karate chop style lol...a bit of a pain but may help some. For my tiny teat girls I have my teen daughter with tiny hands milk them. She's patient.


Hi Cathy...
I wanted to let you know that I've been using your "karate chop" method. The first night I did it, Sue turned around and looked at me like "what ARE you DOING?!?!?!" and almost kicked the bucket over. The next morning was a bit better. It works best when I am at the end of milking and getting that last little bit out...getting the teats re-positioned really helps. I just have to keep an eye on Sue...soon as I let my guard down...'boom' there goes the bucket.  Thanks!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Hopefully she gets used to it and relaxes for you. Some goats can ride that last nerve like no tomorrow LOL..Best wishes!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The teats will elongate a little but not a lot.


----------



## ScottE (May 4, 2019)

HMNS said:


> Hi ScottE...
> Thanks for the input. I was hoping that one of the machines would be the 'easy' answer but, thanks to all of the advice from everyone, I have decided to 'suck it up' and continue milking her by hand.  It is not worth it at all (to me) to use one if they can cause damage to her teats and udder. Curious to know if the teats will develop more as she gets older and has more babies (this was her first freshening)...do you know anything about that..?


I have no idea lol! While I'm reasonably mechanically inclined I've only had goats for about a year so I'm still learning from the more experienced folks myself


----------



## cbrossard (Oct 4, 2014)

I had made myself a little milking machine for my NDs out of a foodsaver connected to a mason jar like this one. http://themobilehomewoman.com/?p=14492 It only does one teat at a time, and I was worried about blowing out the teats with too much pressure, but I was new to milking and having a really hard time figuring out how to milk and fighting with goats who thought they were bucking broncos, so I decided to give it a go. I have used it off and on for the last couple of years, and haven't noticed any negative affects on the udder. I am always careful to only do enough suction to get the flow going, and then it gradually loses suction so when it tapers off I hold the button for another couple of seconds. So while it's not pulsing, it also isn't constant hard suction. I always get the milk going by hand, and finish milking them out by hand. Now that I have had the machine for a few seasons, it keeps leaking, and I have to keep trying to fix it over and over and now I am just hand milking everyone again.

As for your goats behavior... if you know anyone who has a lot of experience hand milking, I had a woman farm sit for me for a weekend and I have no idea what she did, but when I came back goats that I have been milking for YEARS all of a sudden were well-behaved on the stand! hahaha! Worth a shot?


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

cbrossard said:


> I had made myself a little milking machine for my NDs out of a foodsaver connected to a mason jar like this one. http://themobilehomewoman.com/?p=14492 It only does one teat at a time, and I was worried about blowing out the teats with too much pressure, but I was new to milking and having a really hard time figuring out how to milk and fighting with goats who thought they were bucking broncos, so I decided to give it a go. I have used it off and on for the last couple of years, and haven't noticed any negative affects on the udder. I am always careful to only do enough suction to get the flow going, and then it gradually loses suction so when it tapers off I hold the button for another couple of seconds. So while it's not pulsing, it also isn't constant hard suction. I always get the milk going by hand, and finish milking them out by hand. Now that I have had the machine for a few seasons, it keeps leaking, and I have to keep trying to fix it over and over and now I am just hand milking everyone again.
> 
> As for your goats behavior... if you know anyone who has a lot of experience hand milking, I had a woman farm sit for me for a weekend and I have no idea what she did, but when I came back goats that I have been milking for YEARS all of a sudden were well-behaved on the stand! hahaha! Worth a shot?


Interesting...I would never have thought about using a food-saver. : ) That was lucky having someone 'train' your girls on the stand. Talk about an Easy Button!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

For goats that like to put the foot in the milk or kick the bucket at the end, milk a little and dump into another clean bucket. That way, you only lose a little if she acts up.


----------



## HMNS (Jul 15, 2019)

Goats Rock said:


> For goats that like to put the foot in the milk or kick the bucket at the end, milk a little and dump into another clean bucket. That way, you only lose a little if she acts up.


Good idea! Thanks!


----------

